# Pride Angel



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

Just wondered if anyone has found a donor using Pride Angel before?  I'm having a look but I don't understand what's in it for the donor so why would they offer to donate for free and then have no further contact with you or the child?

T x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi again Twinklets

I wondered the same thing. I signed up for it a while back just to keep my options open, but the people I was finding on there were either seemingly unreliable, sort of creepy, or blatantly asking for money/sex because, in their words "I haven't gone through all the tests and registration for nothing". Nice!

Personally I'm going to stick with paying above the odds for properly regulated sperm from a sperm bank because I just can't get my head around the users on there, but I have heard of many success stories so there must be some genuine guys on there!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I've found that site very quiet and not worth paying for. It may work if you're looking for a gay co-parent, but there are better co-parenting sites out there that also offer no-contact donors if that is what you really want. Best of luck!


----------

